# Game of Thrones!



## JPizzzle (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, so, I haven't read the books, but after last nights episode, I feel like throwing up! :scared4:


----------



## unkajonet (Jun 3, 2013)

No one is safe on that show.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for spilling the beans - haven't seen the latest yet.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy Crap! Last night was crazy, man! My wife has the book collection but I have not read them. Nervous to ruin all the twists when watching it. Odd, I know. Others who have read them all told me the same when the series started, "no one is safe".


----------



## JPizzzle (Jun 3, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> Holy Crap! Last night was crazy, man! My wife has the book collection but I have not read them. Nervous to ruin all the twists when watching it. Odd, I know. Others who have read them all told me the same when the series started, "no one is safe".



That's prob the best way to sum up this show! I plan on reading the books after this season, hopefully it will still be entertaining even though I now know the shockers from the first two/three seasons.


----------



## ejd53 (Jun 3, 2013)

Trust me when I tell you that the books are a lot more involved than the show, but they are great. And I will not tell you what happens next. :muahaha:


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 3, 2013)

This, I have No doubt. Think the books call to me every time I pass them


----------



## labor of love (Jun 3, 2013)

I love the dathraki(spelling) swords! They're like 3 foot long cimeters. Well, not really but they're cool


----------



## mmingio2 (Jun 3, 2013)

The books are amazing. Only problem is George R.R. Martin produces them at a rate of 1 per 5yrs.......


----------



## SlapChop (Jun 3, 2013)

Last night i explained to my roommate the basic arc of each of the major characters, (remaining)and as I was saying out loug i realized it none of it seemed logical from a story telling stand point. Basically if you have not ready the books, but you think you can predict what is going to happen over the next few episodes or seasons, I can say with confidence that you are dead wrong. Also don't get to attached to any one character be cause everyone, is fair game in GOT.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 3, 2013)

Last nights show was off the hook.

Dave


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 3, 2013)

mmingio2 said:


> The books are amazing. Only problem is George R.R. Martin produces them at a rate of 1 per 5yrs.......



+10 I still haven't read the last one.


----------



## mpukas (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm so over this show. 

I watched the first couple of episodes wondering whether or not it was worth it, and then got into. At the end of the first season I thought it was great at how unconventional it was in its story telling - we were actually watching history evolve. The second season was just one stupid boring episode after the next, with a really stupid ending w/ some bad CGI old white icey dude w/ crinkly hair roaring like a computer zombie. And this season has been more of the same. Throw in some new characters and story lines every other episode to keep viewers in awe of the writers supposed cleverness, cheese up some of the existing story lines to build empathy and a connection with certain characters, and then WHAM shock and awe with acts of brutality. 

The scene from a weeks ago with Giant Girl in ring with a bear - really???!!! They went way too far into the deep end of the Stupid Pool with that one. I'll watch this seasons last episode just 'cuz I've watched it this far, but I could care less if it gets signed for another season. 

PS  Im a curmudgeon when it comes to TV & movies. I find most everything that comes out of movie and TV production companies to be mostly garbage. So take my opinion with a grain of salt. CheerS!!!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 3, 2013)

The thing with the bear was in the books. I'm sure they could have come up with something else for tv otherwise. Granted there was something lost in translation. I just can't remember how the whole scene played out tho.


----------



## mainaman (Jun 3, 2013)

JPizzzle said:


> That's prob the best way to sum up this show! I plan on reading the books after this season, hopefully it will still be entertaining even though I now know the shockers from the first two/three seasons.


the books are a lot more encompassing and complicated as far as story line. 
The series do not show a lot of stuff and some stuff is in different order from the books.
Th books will not be boring at all.


----------



## mainaman (Jun 3, 2013)

mmingio2 said:


> The books are amazing. Only problem is George R.R. Martin produces them at a rate of 1 per 5yrs.......


He has 2 more to write to finish the saga.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 3, 2013)

mainaman said:


> He has 2 more to write to finish the saga.


lol he said that 2 books ago. The books, the timeline is all messed up. Were as the tv series is pretty much in order (from what I figured). But I can see them screwing that up with a introduction with a new chr.


----------



## bathonuk (Jun 3, 2013)

I just watched last episode... I am shocked.. I have no words to say about it... also I am sad now... 

I have to agree with mpukas. First season was amazing but second was boring as hell. In the moment when something started to happening they finished it.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 4, 2013)

Clearly the best show on TV right now with few exceptions like Breaking Bad. If you don't like it, sorry, it's not going anywhere and is only going to get more popular. The negative comments above were also said about the Sopranos and it's one of the greatest shows ever.


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 4, 2013)

mpukas said:


> I'm so over this show.
> 
> I watched the first couple of episodes wondering whether or not it was worth it, and then got into. At the end of the first season I thought it was great at how unconventional it was in its story telling - we were actually watching history evolve. The second season was just one stupid boring episode after the next, with a really stupid ending w/ some bad CGI old white icey dude w/ crinkly hair roaring like a computer zombie. And this season has been more of the same. Throw in some new characters and story lines every other episode to keep viewers in awe of the writers supposed cleverness, cheese up some of the existing story lines to build empathy and a connection with certain characters, and then WHAM shock and awe with acts of brutality.
> 
> ...



Bwahaha, HBO already green lit the fourth season. 
Great show, better books.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 4, 2013)

this show will be around for quite a few years. i love everything about it. my only complant is that the seasons arent long enough! only 10 episodes.


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 4, 2013)

they say it's gonna last for 7 seasons. according to the producers. the rest of the books haven't been written yet but they say it'll last that long.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Jun 4, 2013)

He claims there will be 3 more books but unless he mnarrows the gap between books time will run out his last gap was like 5 years.


----------

